# Druckerproblem am LAN/WLAN



## wolfbartels (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo, ich bin ganz neu hier, habe dieses Forum ausgesucht, weil hier sachliche Antworten gegeben werden. Ich habe mein Problem schon zweimal dem Cannon-Support vorgetragen und jedesmal völlig unsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Meine Hardware:
1 DSL-Router Belkin mit WLAN
1PC per LAN an Router
1 Drucker Canon PIXMA iP4000R per LAN an Router
2 Notebooks per WLAN an Router.

Alle Druckerfunktionen funktionieren wenn von dem PC aus gedruckt wird.

Das Problem:
Von den Notebooks aus kann man zwar Drucken, aber die *Tintenstandanzeige und Fehlermeldungen werden nicht angezeigt * (der Druckertreiber meldet: 'Der Drucker antwortet nicht'). 

Zusatzinformation:
Der Drucker ist auf den beiden Notebooks über TCP/IP angeschlossen, mit:
Portname: IP_192.168.2.2
IP-Adresse:    192.168.2.2
Protokoll: RAW
Portnr.: 9100

Meine Frage:
Muss evtl. an dem Router für diesen Fall etwas Besonderes konfiguriert werden?


----------



## gorim (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

habe den gleichen Drucker. Mit dem TCP/IP-Anschluß hatte ich es auch mal probiert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, funktionierte das nicht richtig. Dann hatte ich, wie im Handbuch beschrieben, die Netzwerkinstallation und Druckertreiber installiert. Seitdem gehts wunderbar.  Anscheinend muß ein spezieller Druckeranschluß von Canon installiert werden. Bei mir steht da ein Port CNBJNP_xxxyyyzzz. 

Schau mal beim PC, ob der über diesen Port druckt. Wenn Du auf den Notebooks ebenfalls den Druckertreiber installiert hast, dann sollte der Port schon vorhanden sein.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## wolfbartels (25. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Ich habe von den Notebooks aus den Drucker nochmal installiert mit der Canon-CD, bei der Druckerauswahl habe ich den bestehenden TCP/IP-Drucker angegeben. So wurde ein neuer Anschluss erstellt (CNBJNP_xxxxxxxxxxxxx), der voll funktionsfähig ist, mit allen Druckermeldungen. 

Der Vorteil dieser Druckerinstallation ist, dass die WLAN-Strecke nur zwischen Notebook und Router benutzt wird, also volle Bandbreite hat, denn vom Router zum Drucker wird die LAN-Verbindung per Kabel benutzt. Dadurch geht der Druck (besonders Fotodruck) schneller.


----------



## gorim (25. Juli 2005)

Wenigstens funktionierts so. Laut Doku von Canon sollte auch der Druck über Port 9100 möglich sein. Entweder ist das nicht richtig implementiert oder man hat es vergessen aus dem Handbuch zu streichen.

Der einzige Gund für diesen Drucker war bei mir, daß ich den dank WLAN hinstellen kann, wo ich will. Und zufällig wollte ich mir gerade einen neuen kaufen.

bis dann
gorim


----------

